# Game #9: Chicago Bulls (5-5) @ Los Angeles Lakers (7-1) [11/18/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Have to wait a few days for this one.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Vladi is most likely out for tuesday... But I could honestly see one of their scrubs to go off on us...Probably Aaron Grey..

We will win by 25-30 points though...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This one isn't likely to be pretty. Here's hopin' we keep it respectable...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> This one isn't likely to be pretty. Here's hopin' we keep it respectable...


And heres to the opposite :bud:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Vladi is most likely out for tuesday... But I could honestly see one of their scrubs to go off on us...Probably Aaron Grey..
> 
> We will win by 25-30 points though...


is vladi injured?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah I've hearing the same about Radman being out for this game. Which mean Ariza will probably get the start. Or maybe Machine can start at the 2 and Kobe at the 3. Doubt that will happen though.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

One more thing, I hope this doesn't mean more minutes for Luke, oh Phil please no.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow we have another game I swear I thought Lakers nation was going off the deep end over one loss. 

Lakers boards are drinking poison in mass quantities over the Piston loss. 

Our players have gotta remained disciplined and punish them inside. Fisher needs to be handcuffed we gotta curtail his jumpshooting forays.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's hoping he gets into a pissing contest with Derrick Rose. Which he will lose badly.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Watch Phil start Luke. I bet he will do it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better not lose to the ****ing Bulls at home.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> We better not lose to the ****ing Bulls at home.


Sure. Why not? 

But on a positive note, it'll be good to see if Rose can still zone out with Kobe on the floor ... or will he just be star struck?

Goooooooooooooo Bulls! Here's to the Lakers 2nd loss of a young season.... :cheers:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we will respond just fine. We got the first loss out of the way and now our players know they are beatable...and they have to keep working hard. The Detroit loss will actually put things back in perspective. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Sure. Why not?
> 
> But on a positive note, it'll be good to see if Rose can still zone out with Kobe on the floor ... or will he just be star struck?
> 
> Goooooooooooooo Bulls! Here's to the Lakers 2nd loss of a young season.... :cheers:


Go to the game and you will likely get a free taco.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

every time i see new vlade in the starting line-up i almost lose it. move kobe to the three and start sasha.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KillWill said:


> every time i see new vlade in the starting line-up i almost lose it. move kobe to the three and start sasha.


Sasha hasn't exactly been tearing it up on either end of the floor lately.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Go to the game and you will likely get a free taco.


TWO tacos!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report​*


> This team relies on its energy and motion to be effective. They want to play fast and with rookie Derrick Rose they have the point guard to do it. We must be ready to restrict their movement – both with and without the ball. After stopping their transition game we must finish our defensive possessions with strong rebounding as this team is 5th in the NBA in offensive rebounds (13.4 per game). Containing the guards is the key to beating this team. The combination of Rose and Ben Gordon creating opportunities in a wide variety of screen and roll situations provides the Bulls with the majority of their offense. This is a perimeter oriented team and although Gooden and Deng will get some post-ups the majority of the offense generated by Chicago’s bigs will come from tracking down loose balls and offensive rebounds. Nocioni is a wild card for this team. His effort and intensity help give the Bulls their identity. He loves to sprint to the three point line in transition as well as in their pick and roll sets.
> 
> Defensively, the Bulls are excellent at taking charges. We need to be patient and execute our offense against this team. Rose, Deng, and Hughes all like to gamble and jump into passing lanes. The old basketball adage of ‘fake a pass to make a pass’ will apply tonight. If we throw lazy passes they will quickly turn into dunks and threes for the Bulls. Another way the Bulls get some easy buckets is by running hard to contest the perimeter shot then leaking out for the long pass from their rebounder. On the playground we used to call this ‘cherry-picking’. For a team that can struggle at times to create offense in the half-court, this is an effective way to get some points. An area that we can look to exploit is the transition game. Because the Bulls’ guards like to penetrate they sometimes have poor defensive balance and do not have the right numbers getting back on defense. We need to take advantage of this and get some easy buckets of our own. Finally, Chicago has played some zone usually in the form of a 3-2.
> 
> We must bring the correct energy and intensity to get back on track tonight. We will have a size advantage so we must capitalize on it. This is our first look at Rose but with the plethora of great point guards in the west we should be ready for his speed. Controlling the boards and helping the helper defensively will determine whether we win or lose tonight.



https://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Pound the post. That should our focus every game anyway, but especially this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Tuesday’s game against the Chicago Bulls will be simulcast (whoa not like that Chick fans) on both Fox Sports West HD & Prime Ticket.
> 
> You’ll get your normal coverage on FS West, with Joel & Stu calling the action, highlights, replays, and everything you’ve come to expect from the crew at Fox.
> 
> ...


http://my.lakers.com/blogs/2008/11/17/courtside-view-tuesday/


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How can I watch the courtside thing online?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers by 21.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We better not look sluggish tonight.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Go to the game and you will likely get a free taco.



Would you believe it, I only like chimichangas.


Goooooooooooo Bulls!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

One of you mods say the words and I'll edit his post..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Pound the post. That should our focus every game...


 Agreed. I have been saying that all season. We have two 7 footers, plus 6'10" VladRad in our starting lineup...and we only use about 3 feet worth.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

This better be a SICK victory for us, or I'ma be pissed. Fire Phil already!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we don't win by 15+, I'll be slightly disappointed. No reason the Bulls should be close by game's end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pau's already eating us alive. Yippee.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau's off to an amazing start, but Drew Gooden of all people is killing the Lakers.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Da Bullz!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a play from Kobe to Gasol!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau with 18 points so far in the first quarter...wow!

Flagrant foul on Drew Gooden. Radmanovic made the basket on the foul as well.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

If you get flagrant foul on a made basket, don't you get an extra free throw?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> If you get flagrant foul on a made basket, don't you get an extra free throw?


That's what I thought, and that's what the announcers thought as well. No idea what the exact ruling is on that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh come on... box out you idiots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Early Luke Walton sighting...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha...what the **** was that? You can't dunk!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a pitiful display by everyone not named Gasol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh ****.. Fish made a three. Prepare for chucking.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Lakers are the most powerful team in the league. yet some writers have the nerve to rank the Cavaliers ahead of them.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe just taking over the game, like it was scripted. the baby Bulls can't hang!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

sherako said:


> Kobe just taking over the game, like it was scripted. the baby Bulls can't hang!


Well, the close game was nice while it lasted...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Way to let them right back into the game...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a piss poor close to the first half. Lamar is playing well, but damn he makes some dumb decisions.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls will end up winning this game


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First time I ever agreed with Norm..

Lakers need to go back to doing what they did the first seven games, play defense. They look like last seasons Lakers right now.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought CWebb worked for TNT? was he waived?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

sherako said:


> Lakers are the most powerful team in the league. yet some writers have the nerve to rank the Cavaliers ahead of them.


Whachu say?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Whachu say?


Well, the Laker's are 7 and 1. You can go ahead and add 8 and 1, cause as bad as they are playing they still won't drop one to the Bulls tonight. 

:biggrin:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, the Laker's are 7 and 1. You can go ahead and add 8 and 1, cause as bad as they are playing they still won't drop one to the Bulls tonight.
> 
> :biggrin:


I quoted the wrong post 

I meant to quote the one with the Baby Bulls being unable to hang onto a lead


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> I quoted the wrong post
> 
> I meant to quote the one with the Baby Bulls being unable to hang onto a lead


That makes more sense. :biggrin:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

**** 8-0 run


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe scores 5 quick points to start the 2nd half, and Bynum just scored and-one! 12-point lead, and could be 13 with the free throw.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No idea how that shot by Gasol went in...it was blocked, pinned against the backboard, and still went in...

Kobe's playing great so far in the 2nd half.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Here come the Bulls! :yay:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

P to the Wee said:


> Here come the Bulls! :yay:


Or not


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see Powell getting some playing time; hope he does well out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol has hit the 30-point mark. I'd love to see him get a new career high tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza to Gasol on the alley-oop was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bulls cut the lead back down to 10...maybe we should bring Kobe back in...


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

This kid Rose is nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where's everyone been tonight? Nobody posting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... luke is terrible.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

well im gonna vote for Pau for POTG.. but bynum was solid tonight also.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll take the W. Improvements are needed. Obviously Pau gets PoTG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win 116-109. We gave up way too many points to the Bulls, and should've won by a lot more. 

POTG was very clearly Pau Gasol.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

eh I'll take it, defense was real sloppy, offense was spotty. LO playing a numbskull game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau for POTG. Our defense was there in spurts but we have to get more consistent. On a side note, Rose is a gem. Dude is gonna be nasty when he gets settled.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The better team won in the end. Still, it was nice to not get absolutely blown out...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> eh I'll take it, defense was real sloppy, offense was spotty. *LO playing a numbskull game.*


Outside of a few stupid plays and him fouling out, he actually played very well.

10 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks, 3 steals, 2 turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum becomes the 8th youngest player to reach 1000 rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anybody else notice that Kobe didn't shoot a free throw tonight? That's pretty rare.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Postgame locker talk:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Outside of a few stupid plays and him fouling out, he actually played very well.
> 
> 10 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks, 3 steals, 2 turnovers.


Stats can always make a player look great. How a veteran closes out on the wrong arm of a shooter is beyond me.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No defense and bad rebounding last night. We gotta do better than that on the glass.

Offense was flowing. Pau made everything and he was dunking! None of that softy lay it in crap, throw it down big man! This game was a good example of how we can play on offense if we just keep the ball moving and pounding the post. We have two 7 footers! use them!

Other than some really really stupid fouls, Odom played pretty damn good. He snagged some tough boards and played solid defense (when he wasnt fouling).

There were a couple of real, wait-a-minute moments in this game. Im pretty sure we got screwed out of a FT somehow. Oh well.

Rose is good. He's going to be really good. Some of the **** he did last night, it was hard not to just sit back and watch him ball it up.

Pau gets POTG for his efficiency and scoring, but look at what Kobe did! 9-18 shooting, 21pts/5reb/6ast/3stl/2blk. Awesome performance. Bynum also played really well, notching 18pts/9reb/2ast/1stl/3blks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Stats can always make a player look great. How a veteran closes out on the wrong arm of a shooter is beyond me.


That play just blew my mind, he closed on the wrong arm and was looking right directly at the ref the whole time he was doing it. 

He's being more agressive as a sub but making far more dumb plays and missing way too many lay-ups.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are still nowhere near our potential...and our killer instinct is still weak. Defensive breakdown tonight, we got complacent and let the Bulls back in the game twice. Good game for our big men. Trevor had an offensive game to forget. We need to feed our big guys like this every game!


----------

